
Show HN: Vue.js Free Dashboard on DashboardPack.com - dpack
https://dashboardpack.com/theme-details/architectui-react-dashboard-free/
======
saverio-murgia
The link brings to a React Dashboard and the Vue version is not free (it's
actually $24). Wrong title?

